# Hot Tub Enclosure Ideas



## zoolou (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's a couple of pics of what i am dealing with....the fence that you see is only a temporary one ...definitely not what i want to have up I want to enjoy seeing the yard behind the cameras eye


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

I like glass. There are a lot of free or cheap glass on craigslist. Look for tempered glass which is safer.

My current project is making a solarium and I have some very large sheets of double glazed glass. The glass will be over the top and on the sides as it will be a semiconditioned space and needs to be sealed.

With glass you can have a view when you want it and use blinds when you want privacy. And you can leave the top open. I love hot tubbing when the snow is falliing.


----------



## creek1369 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Gazebo??*

Hey,I have a glass and wood gazebo that sits ON TOP of the hot tub,actually it sit around the tub but held up by cool braces.It would probobly be cheaper than a fence that would allow the veiw you want.It also has a skylite,and privacy glass.I'll try to send a pic if ya want.


----------



## zoolou (Apr 12, 2008)

creek1369 said:


> Hey,I have a glass and wood gazebo that sits ON TOP of the hot tub,actually it sit around the tub but held up by cool braces.It would probobly be cheaper than a fence that would allow the veiw you want.It also has a skylite,and privacy glass.I'll try to send a pic if ya want.



ya if you wouldn't mind would love to see what it looks like


----------



## creek1369 (Dec 16, 2008)

*gazebo pics*

Sorry,its dark,as you can tell.The things great,it has 8 sliding doors that really opens it up,they remove very easily.Keeps it warmer longer into the year,and WILL save ya $$.


----------



## zoolou (Apr 12, 2008)

*Need Help with a Plan*

I know!!! that there are some very creative people who can help me out with some backyard planning...Trying to think and come up with a plan that will centre on our hot tub and work around from there....Would love to hear ideas....The only thing for sure that I would like is to get the hot tub enclosed for the winter months...so if there is some idea that can work with that and have it opened for the summer that would ne great.....Any plan ideas...throw them at me ..the more the better...Pics are included....That is just a really bad make shift fence we threw up in late december to try and block out some of the wind


----------



## zoolou (Apr 12, 2008)

*Gazebo for a Hot Tub*

For framing dimensions ...the size of the hot tub is 84x84x40.....when full the weight is close to 4,000lbs (not including bodies) the question is what type of structure under the tub would i need to support that type of weight? 2x12? and how far apart should they be with how many footings?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

How far off the ground will this be?

I put my hot tub on the ground - poured a 5-20" slab (sloping ground). Then I built the deck up to it, about 12" of the tub stick up thru the deck


----------



## zoolou (Apr 12, 2008)

The base wont be that high maybe the thickness of the deck flooring and floor joists....will try and keep it as low to the ground as possible


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You are better off having the hot tub on a cement pad on the ground. You don't want the top of the tub level with the deck. You want it to stick up about even with the 1st seat
The few tubs I have seen that sit on a deck the deck started to sag after a few years

If you do have it sit on the deck overbuild the supports


----------



## zoolou (Apr 12, 2008)

The Tub currently is on a concrete patio....trying to figure out a way to incorporate a pergola/gazebo where it is..but you will see where the tub is will make it a little difficult for that or i'm just seeing the potential of it...we thought about extending the concrete patio out 8 feet x 20 feet but that wouldn't make $$$$$ sense to me...if someone has some ideas on how to work around where it is....it can be moved ....would love to hear you're ideas...cause i'm baffled at the moment


----------



## Jeevan (Apr 22, 2009)

I suggest you check out different galleries of yards with hot tubs and find one you like. One like http://www.yardshare.com/searchyard.php?spa=Y is useful since it has quite a lot of different designs on it which can give you inspiration.

Good luck man!!


----------



## psychomti (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm currently building a 10x18 gazebo, which will house my hot tub on one side and an outdoor kitchen on the other side. So far I only have the walls framed up and will be working on the roof this weekend. My wife is hounding me to get the hot tub wired back up because she misses it so much. We relocated it from our deck to a gazebo out in our backyard. It's pretty damn big, but will look really sweet once it is finished. 

I will try and post some pics tomorrow of the progress so you can have a better idea of what I am talking about.


----------

